# Solved: WoW lag



## Sulmec (Dec 3, 2006)

3.8 pint hyperthread processor
4 gig of DDR2 776 ram
2 Geforce 7800GTX SLI
78 gig 10,000 rpm raptordrive
Windows XP 64bit
Comcast cable run through a router.

For no apparent reason without a patch a new game install or any type of virus my WoW has started to lag Horribly. When you log in it will be fine and looks fine. If you hold still nothing lags. The MS is 200+ which is odd but shouldent cause this kind of lag. When you start walking with the character after about 2 steps it starts taking long periods of time to continue. I turned all the settings all the way down with no shaders, unit speach, ansatropic filtering, nothing. and i get the same problem. I even tryed changing ports on the router and they work fine. 

On my other computer, An Ancient .9 Athalon with 512 ancient ram and a videocard built onto the motherboard from Compaq runs WoW fine with minimum lag in great cities. 

I have an idea that it might be the cat5 cable running from my rounter to my computer but i dont know how to findout. 

Someone please help me understand wtf is going on. Thankyou greatly for your time and effort. (I do not surf the web on this computer, I Defrag monthly, Run Spyware Doctor weekly)


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Without a patch?.. How do you get in? Newest WoW is 2.0.6 ...
Anyhow.. Most of the lag I know about is; Server side issues like too many people.
Local congestion like many people that use your same ISP are on, or some one near you is taking allot of bandwidth..

Often it is video related as well.

Have you read through the patches? One had a fix for video problems.
I'll assume your drivers are up to date.

Also.. any idea if WoW is 64 bit compatable?.. Do you need a 64 bit driver or anything for that?

My Latency is often in the 80's, but has hit 1800+ at times, for no reason. 
If you feel your internet speed could be an issue, have you run any speed tests?
One good one is.. http://www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

OK, I just read a site that tested WoW on Win XP 64 and had no trouble... But.. 
Do you have the right 64 bit video drivers for your card?... 

Run a speed test, try playing at odd times if you can.. late at night early morning.. See if there is any change.. If connection speed is fine and all is still slow in game, we will look more into your machine.

Also be sure your choosing the right region closest to you.


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

It may be down to an overheating problem, though at a guess it's probably your driver version that is currently in use. Have you upgraded your computer recently without upgrading the power supply? A lot of these latency issues are internet related, especially when in areas of conjestion - what internet speed do you currently have? Also look up ADSL Guide on Google and take a bandwith test to make sure you are getting the speeds you should be.


----------



## Sulmec (Dec 3, 2006)

What I mean by "without a patch" is it was working after the patch and quit before the next one came out. I normally play at 1AM-7 or 8AM -7gmt which is the same time as the server. I have been playing on this computer for over a year now with the 64bit and it seems to be fine ^^. The lag im getting isn't like any lag I have seen before. I normally run at about 40-60ms and run full rez with all shaders and filters on and have my distance from character set at max, and I wouldn't even lag in great cities. but now Sometimes for 30-40 seconds it will be normal then it will start lagging so bad that you cant get anything done. I timed it and when it started lagging while walking it took 33 seconds to move about 4 steps like how ironforge and Og effect a lot of peoples computers. My drivers are fully updated too. Overheating isn't a problem, I run PC probe II and it monitors all my temps. 
I have a Leon Li full tower with plenty of room to breath and 8 fans. Thanks for all the suggestions so far, but im still completely at a loss. I have an idea that it might be so many people hogging bandwidth around me but im not sure.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Hmm, did it seem to act up after anything updated?
I know no new games ect. but any antivirus updates? Video driver updates?

Maybe try turning off all active scanner programs. 
Or, Try rolling back or using an older driver version.

Also, a near last hope.. Have you tried a clean removal and reinstall of WoW?
Could be simply a file that has gotten slightly corrupt.


----------



## Sulmec (Dec 3, 2006)

SWEET! just found out what it is. I installed a custom Driver from a reliable friend in AUZ ^^. It made the lag stop and showed my true connection speed with the server and it is at 568ms, I replaced the cat 5 between my computer and the router and its back to normal now. 56ms FTW! Hope ta fragg you guys someday! thanks for the advise and GL gaming. Cya on the field.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Good you found it.. Under thread tools you can mark this as solved.


----------

